
A peek behind the curtain at GCHQ - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36477790
======
mtgx
What an obvious attempt to pretend that "GCHQ is opening up and becoming more
transparent" as the Investigatory Powers Bill passes, greatly expanding the
agency's surveillance power with as little oversight as ever.

